# I am so uncomfortable, tight belly



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

I can never get satisfying answers to this elsewhere. I am 23 weeks. Sometimes my belly is so tight I can barley move. Sometimes low down like if I have to pee or even after I pee. If I ate too much up high. Other times for no apparent reason my bellybutton area is So tight. I sort of shuffle around. Walk bent over and really slow. Struggle with breathing. I may even have posted about this before. I just feel so uncomfortable and it sometimes feels "wrong". I see other women who are pregnant walking around like normal. I am not even that pregnant. I was doing the waddle weeks ago! I do not think this has anything to do with BH or real contractions.

katharine


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I felt that way with my son when I was super gassy!!! It was definitely very sucky. I hope it eases up for you!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Is this your first PG? That happened to me with my first son, and it eased up after my belly muscles and ribs stretched a bit. It was worst right about 28 weeks. Your abs will separate a bit, and then you'll really 'pop'.

It does get better! And the second pg, I had no problem with that, I was much more comfortable all around.

HTH!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Honestly, that's what Braxton-Hicks feel like for a lot of mamas. It's as if things are simply too tight and it can be very uncomfortable (like having a blood pressure cuff around your abdomen). It tends to be worse when you need to urinate (or just have), or need to drink water or rest. If it were just in your bladder area, I'd suggest you be tested for a UTI, but since it seems to affect your entire abdomen, I'm inclined to think it's sensitive uterus and BH.

Try emptying your bladder more frequently, drinking lots of water, and sitting/lying down when it happens. Typically it's the body's way of reminding us to slow down a little.







If any of those things help relieve the pressure then it's likely BH.

There are other things that could be contributing of course, and part of it may simply be the discomfort of things stretching (which is also pretty common







), but from the way you've described it, it sounds just like Braxton-Hicks to me -- you may have a sensitive (or "irritable") uterus, even, which is more prone to BH and much more sensitive. Drinking a big glass of water and resting should help relieve them, but mamas with a sensitive uterus experience BH more frequently, and oftentimes there is actual pain and it may not be generalized, necessarily. I know. I have it myself. It's not fun.

Other than drinking water, going to the bathroom, and resting, try increasing your magnesium. It can definitely help, if that's what you've got going on too.

Good luck, mama!


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
but from the way you've described it, it sounds just like Braxton-Hicks to me --

Yes, this is pretty much how I would describe Braxton Hicks as well. I had them start pretty early in my first pregnancy. It's uncomfortable, but you do kind of get used to them.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
Yes, this is pretty much how I would describe Braxton Hicks as well. I had them start pretty early in my first pregnancy. It's uncomfortable, but you do kind of get used to them.

Ditto the BH comments. I had them all of my first pregnancy and so far most of this one too. I have found that they are worse when i have to empty my bladder or just did empty it. It almost feels like my diaphragm is being pulled down, causing shortness of breath. When it happens I generally try to down a glass of water and breath deeply. No, they do not hurt, but i figure the extra oxygen can't be a bad thing either. If they keep coming or happen more than 4 times an hour for a few hours, call your HC provider. i have also started supplementation with a liquid calcium/ magnesium and it seems to have made them less common.


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

i remember having something like this too (first pregnancy) I would almost describe it as pressure or tightness, but it wasn't like the bhs i got later in pregnancy. I found that walking really helped, or at least pacing in the living room. Maybe pelvic rocks would also help


----------



## Sadie Lake (Apr 26, 2006)

You may also want to see a massage practitioner that specializes in pregnancy massage.

In addition to our muscles, we also have bands of tissue called "fascia" that sortof hold our muscles in place. Your fascia bands in and around your stomach muscles/organs may just be really tight and a good practitioner can help you with that. Better yet, see someone who is trained in Rolfing or "Structural Integration" because that's a kind of massage dealing especially with the fascia.

The nice part about releasing the fascia is that it can also help prevent stretch marks because your deepest layer of skin can adhere to the fascia and stretch too much because the fascia won't move the way its supposed to. So, if you take care of it now, it may help in that area too!

Good luck!

Sadie


----------

